# Berkano overlay

## babboy

Hi Leute hab da eine kleine Frage bezüglich dem layman overlay.

was bedeuten die rot grüne und gelbe sterne vor den Overlay´s

weil bei vdr-devel steht ein grünes und ich kann auch z. B. vdr emergen.

bei Berkano steht ein gelbes Sternchen davor und ich bekomme kein xine-lib davon emerged

fehlt da bei mir noch was das ich an die packete dran komme 

Mfg babboy

----------

## 69719

```

man layman

```

...

Listing will prepend all fully supported overlays with a green asterisk, all non-official overlays with a yellow asterisk and all overlays that you will not be

able to use since you do not have the necessary tools installed with a red asterisk.

...

Ich würde ja gerne schachti seine /dev/glaskugel benutzen, aber die ist kaputt, eine Fehlermeldung ohne Log ist irgendwie unbrauchbar.

----------

## babboy

und wie bekomme ich die non-official overlays installiert

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *babboy wrote:*   

> und wie bekomme ich die non-official overlays installiert

 

```
man layman
```

oder

```
layman -h
```

---> layman -a $OVERLAYNAME

----------

## Max Steel

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *babboy wrote:*   und wie bekomme ich die non-official overlays installiert 
> 
> ```
> man layman
> ```
> ...

 

Und um $OVERLAYNAME rauszufinden kannst du layman -L verwenden (L = list)

----------

## babboy

ja klar schon alles gemacht nur wenn ich das packet xine-lib installieren will bekomm ich nur das aus dem offieziellem portage nicht aus dem overlay.

das habe ich gemacht 

layman -f -a vdr-devel

layman -f -a berkano

nun an das vdr-1.7.7 aus vdr-devel komm ich problemlos dran

nur nicht an das xine-lib-1.2.9999_p247 aud dem berkano

bekomme nur das xine lib aus dem offieziellen portage.

----------

## Necoro

 *babboy wrote:*   

> nur nicht an das xine-lib-1.2.9999_p247 aud dem berkano
> 
> bekomme nur das xine lib aus dem offieziellen portage.

 

Zum einen: cat: /dev/glaskugel: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden  :Arrow:  Fehlermeldungen helfen ...

Denn diese Fehlermeldung (die du uns nicht gegeben hast), ist die folgende:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9999_p247" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9999_p247 (masked by: missing keyword)
```

Und ein Blick in das Ebuild enthüllt auch:

```
KEYWORDS=""
```

Woraus man schließt:

```
echo "=media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9999_p247 **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Und denn kann man es auch installieren ...

----------

